# cron :: wget - need help



## basowy (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi,

I have a cron job that runs [cmd=]wget -O - -q -t 1 http://www.example.com/mycron.php[/cmd]
cron log indicates:


```
Nov 20 11:22:00 www /usr/sbin/cron[6483]: (www) CMD (wget -O - -q -t 1 [url]www.example.com/mycron.php[/url])
```

httpd.access.log dos not have any entries.

However, if i run manually `wget -O - -q -t 1 [url]http://www.example.com/mycron.php[/url]`
then mycron.php is executed and httpd.access.log indicates that as well.

I have:


```
-rwxr-xr-x  mycron.php
FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.1
Apache/2.2.9 (FreeBSD) mod_ssl/2.2.9 OpenSSL/0.9.8e DAV/2 PHP/5.2.8 with Suhosin-Patch 
Suhosin Patch 0.9.6.3
```


May you advice please what else has to be done to execute cron job commands in the same way as I do from command line.

Thanks a lot.
Yuriy.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 20, 2010)

This has been answered so many times already ... cron has a limited path. Either expand cron's path by using a PATH= statement in the cronjob, or use full paths to commands in your cronjob or in any scripts you're starting from cron.

BTW: wrong forum, don't ask questions in the HowTos & FAQs forum -> Posting in Howtos & FAQs; and please format your posts.


----------

